# Newbie needs help



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The giggling pin on me laughing stock has broken, anyone know where I can get a new one from, please.

I won't bother coming back to see replies.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Try your local Ann Sommer shop, they will have quite a good selection


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

How do you know that Drew?


Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Why do you want to be a laughing stock anyway?
Just leave it broke.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Now I hope you have had approval from Hans to make comments like that.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

While we are on a Newbie thread, why can't I get rid of the black writing on.
What sport do you do
https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/120-general-sport-related/234935-what-sports-do-you-do.html by Phillip who is one of our mystery posters and 
https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/63-rapido-motorhomes/36084-rapido-927f-technical-information.html. who is another one post only.

I have this thing about making all posts light and then I can easily spot new ones see.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No idea, one posters are not worth all the work you seem to be doing though Jan, even if you suspect, but I doubt that it is VS or anyone other than genuine people who are posting one then not returning, some find the answer elsewhere, but still come back sometimes years later.

Still it keeps you out of the pub


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> While we are on a Newbie thread, why can't I get rid of the black writing on.
> What sport do you do
> https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/120-general-sport-related/234935-what-sports-do-you-do.html by Phillip who is one of our mystery posters and
> https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/63-rapido-motorhomes/36084-rapido-927f-technical-information.html. who is another one post only.
> I have this thing about making all posts light and then I can easily spot new ones see.


They go light when I refresh the page Jan.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> No idea, one posters are not worth all the work you seem to be doing though Jan, even if you suspect, but I doubt that it is VS or anyone other than genuine people who are posting one then not returning, some find the answer elsewhere, but still come back sometimes years later.
> 
> Still it keeps you out of the pub


It´s not the one posters I´m talking about, its the fact I can´t get rid of those two, but everything else goes to the light print.

Why have headed this thread _Newbie needs help_ Daisy, you´re always in need.>

Don't go light for me Raymond, look, I haven't clicked on the top one yet, but the bottom to are sticking like you know what to the blanket.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The top one in dark shows you still have to read it Jan.


Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> The top one in dark shows you still have to read it Jan.
> Ray.


Yes dear I know that, although it doesn't know if I have read it or not :laugh: 
All I do, if its not something I am not interested in, is to click on as if I am reading it and then it goes pale when I go to active topics again.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So whats the problem


Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> So whats the problem
> 
> Ray.


I want those two at the bottom to go pale like wot the rest is. 
I open them which means I am reading them, but they still say I have not read them because they are still in heavy print. I can´t explain any better.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Screen shot please.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Post 9


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ah OK Jan.
My perception of the site is a little different on this laptop while away. So nothing is the same as back home on my PC. 

I an see and read new posts on my phone but the palaver of replying or even 'liking' is such a pain I don't bother.
Also It's such a faf accessing fruits while away I have just given up. I give up easy and just go make a cuppa.



Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I just read a post I am subscribed' to and it didn't go light until I reloaded the site. Then it went.


Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

JanHank said:


> Post 9


Apologies Jan, I didn't see the attachment.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Ah OK Jan.
> My perception of the site is a little different on this laptop while away. So nothing is the same as back home on my PC.
> 
> I an see and read new posts on my phone but the palaver of replying or even 'liking' is such a pain I don't bother.
> ...


Have you put your phone onto Motorhome facts forum full?
Scroll right down to the bottom of the page on the left you should see the following, make sure its on full. ( you know it makes it big if you click don't you.:grin2


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

All I can suggest Jan and I repeat "Suggest" is that you log out of the site. 

Delete MHF from your favourites. 

Clear your cache, then log back in again.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> All I can suggest Jan and I repeat "Suggest" is that you log out of the site.
> 
> Delete MHF from your favourites.
> 
> Clear your cache, then log back in again.


Cor blimey guvna that sounds a bit drastic. 
Don't think I´ll bother Drew, if it moves up the chart maybe I´ll try again, but it seems to me other lincs disappear, but those two don't.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

The other thing to do is to start your computer in save mode, that also can clear up minor problems.

These are things I do regularly, the Mac support team clear their cache every time they log off their shift.


----------

